# modem installieren



## psycomantis (31. März 2004)

Ich habe ein 56k Modem: Das "MicroLink 56k Fun". Es ist an Com 3 angeschlossen. Immer wennn ich,unter Linux, mit dem Modem ins Internet will(mit dem Programm KLinternet) kommen nur 3 lange Töne und dann bricht die verbindung ab!
Wie kann ich es so Konfugurieren das ich damit ins Internet kann? 
Ich habe in Yast2 alles richtig eingestellet.


----------



## gothic ghost (31. März 2004)

*Modem*

hi,
hast du mit *ifconfig und route* dein Modem überprüft ?
Was für eine SuSe hast du denn ? 7,  8,  9 aus


----------



## psycomantis (31. März 2004)

Ich habe Suse 9.0. 
Wie überprüfe ich das Modem denn?
Unter Windows funktioniert es.


----------



## gothic ghost (31. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von psycomantis _
> Ich habe Suse 9.0.
> Wie überprüfe ich das Modem denn?


Du rufst eine Konsole auf und gibst *ifconfig* 
und *route* eins nach dem anderen ein.
Dadurch werden dir evtl. Fehler angezeigt


----------



## Act of Fate (31. März 2004)

Also, hatte auch ein Problem mit nem Microlink, allerdings USB-Modell, von Devolo, die FUN-Serie. Unter Linux anscheinend nicht lauffähig, habe das aber trotzdem hinbekommen. 

Am einfachsten wäre das natürlich unter YAST, denk auch daran nen Link auf /dev/modem zu setzen, braucht vielleicht nicht unbedingt, aber..

Ne weitere Möglichkeit wäre, den Chipsatz herauszufinden und  Treiber für Linux zu suchen, so habe ich es auch noch gemacht. Allerdings Vorsicht: Der Support von Devolo hat mir einen falschen genannt, ist aber ein SmartLink, tja..doof


----------

